

Ask HN: Is my pay below average? - uglyfatguy

I&#x27;m a full stack developer for a US-based startup, working on Node, Angular, Mongo, and AWS + other hosting platforms. We&#x27;re a small team of people who do pretty much everything, and there&#x27;s a couple of guys focused on mobile (Android&#x2F;iOS)<p>I&#x27;m being paid 85k&#x2F;y, is it too little? I&#x27;ve googled around but I don&#x27;t really have a lot of an idea of US salaries, since I live elsewhere.<p>Appreciate any feedback.
Thanks
======
paulhauggis
It depends on where in the US. In CA or NY? You are underpaid. In the midwest?
It's market rate.

------
steveklabnik
This depends on where you live, what your experience is, and if you have taken
equity. This could range from totally fair to well under-market.

